

Find you nearby on map. - omgbbqhax
http://chatsocial.me
Find your nearby on my start chat , send message, find social links.
======
ColinWright
Quoting:

    
    
      > You can find your nearby on map, start
      > chat online's or send message your likes.
    

Please, please, if you want to write in English, get a native English speaker
to copy-edit your text. The above is clearly a very poor translation of
something that's probably clear in its original language, but very unclear in
English.

I have an inkling of what it's about, but no real idea, and I'm simply not
going to bother finding out.

